# Rassenänderung in WoW? Würdet ihr sie nutzen?



## Dérack (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Buffed Commiunity,

Blizzard hat PvE zu PvP möglich gemacht. Blizzard hat Namenänderung möglich gemacht. Blizzard hat Geschlechtsumwandlung möglich gemacht...

Glaubt ihr es wird weitergehen? 

Bis hin zum Fraktionswechsel für 40€? 
Oder dem fertigen 80er für 150? Oder bis zum Legendäre Schwert für 10€? 

Ich finde das was Blizzard da macht höchst beunruhigend. Ich hoffe es wird nie Rassenänderungen geben. Ich hoffe auch das nie Leute Spielvorteile haben werden die den größeren Geldbeutel haben.

Hier ein Zitat aus dem Offiziellen WoW Forum was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will




> Schaut man sich die Foren an, geht es doch immer nur um Epics.
> 
> - meine Klasse ist zu schwach ich kann keine Epics bekommen
> - ich habe keine Zeit, woher bekomme ich nun epics
> ...



Immermehr Spieler fordern Rassenänderungen und und und... Doch solche Sachen zerstören meiner Meinung nach das Spiel immer mehr.

Ich hoffe Blizzard wird nicht klein nachgeben.


Gruß


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. Februar 2009)

Was soll den eine Rassenänderung an großem nutzen bringen abgesehn von den volkseigenschaften? Und es ist ja dann mit einigen Klassen eh nicht möglich ( nehmen wir mal den dudu) das Volk zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würd eine Rassenänderung machen, weil mir mein altes Char Model mitlerweile auf den Sack geht. Und jetz?


----------



## valfaris92 (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehs so...
Klassen-, Rassen-, geschlechtsänderungen sind crap
ist ziemlich bescheuert gemacht das sie sowas einführen...

aber den Punkt dne du ansprichst mit Fraktionswechsel...

den fänd ich noch logisch...

wenn man mal Bücher wie "Die Orks" liest....kommt es auch vor...
in dem buch ist es als Bsp. ein Zwerg der sich einem Elitekriegstrupp von Orks angeschlossen hat.

Wobei wenn sie sowas einführen, dann ohne Bezahlen, sondern über eine Questreihe...
und wenn dies einmal geschehen ist, gibts kein zurück mehr...
wer will schon einen Verräter wieder aufnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also als Bsp. das man einen "realtiv" wichtigen Gegenstand klaut, Bsp. eine Kriegsplan etc. wird dabei erwischt von einem offizier, den man dann tötet, und mit dem Plan sammt Kopf des offiziers bei der anderen Fraktion auftaucht.


So das war jetzt nur eine kleine Idee von mir die noch realistisch wäre,
da Schönheitscherogie im mittelalter relativ wenig verbreitet war^^


----------



## Stefge (13. Februar 2009)

fänd die idee ganz gut


----------



## Zer0X (13. Februar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Ich würd eine Rassenänderung machen, weil mir mein altes Char Model mitlerweile auf den Sack geht. Und jetz?


Genau!
Mein Mensch geht mir mittlerweile auch aufen Sack, und seitdem Blizz mir meine Wachsamkeit genommen hat möchte ich nur noch Zwerg sein :<


----------



## buddabrot (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich wäre für einen Fraktionswechsel, aber nur aus dem Grund weil die Allianz (langsam) nervt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dérack (13. Februar 2009)

Und was hindert euch daran einen neuen Char zu erstellen? 

So lange dauert das nichtmehr wie vor 2 Jahren, und die Quests sind auch nicht soo langweilig wenn man Werbt einen Freund hat.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. Februar 2009)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Genau!
> Mein Mensch geht mir mittlerweile auch aufen Sack, und seitdem Blizz mir meine Wachsamkeit genommen hat möchte ich nur noch Zwerg sein :<



Is die Wachsamkeit jetzt nicht passiv? D.h. als Mensch haste generell nun ne höhere Verstohlenheitsentdeckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (13. Februar 2009)

mir persönlich sind diese ganzen änderungen egal, solange man auch ohne "cheats" im spiel mitkommt


----------



## Chiril (13. Februar 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Und was hindert euch daran einen neuen Char zu erstellen?
> 
> So lange dauert das nichtmehr wie vor 2 Jahren, und die Quests sind auch nicht soo langweilig wenn man Werbt einen Freund hat.


Nein, ich habe keine Lust nochmal 80 Level die selbe Klasse zu leveln und anschließend Equip zu farmen etc.


----------



## Kuriyos (13. Februar 2009)

Also Rassenänderung find ich daneben, man hat sich den Char doch anfangs gemacht weil einem so gefiel
jetzt muss man mit leben und leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich bin mit meinem untoten zufrieden =D
aber mit ner fraktionsänderung wär ich noch einferstanden, vlt hat man sich anfangs für die falsche fraktion
entschieden und will nun aufeinmal doch horde oder allianz spielen und nicht jeder hat lust und zeit einen
neuen char hochzuspielen und wenn man dort mit den leuten nich klar kommt wechselt man halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das mit der questreihe is echt ne geile idee im mittelalter gabs schliesslich auch schon verräter
nur soll man dann aufeinmal vom zwerg zum blutelfen werden? oder bleib ich dann nen horde zwerg?


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Rassenänderung in WoW?
Ich vermute mal, das wird von zwei Dingen maßgeblich abhängen. Zum einen wie laut die Community tatsächlich danach schreit. Zum anderen weiß Blizz was sie an den Namensänderungen verdient haben, was die Geschlechtsumwandlung angeht wird sich auch noch rausstellen. Das so eine Rassenänderung ein gewisser (großer oder kleiner) Aufwand ist sollte klar sein. Wenn die Nachfrage allerdings groß genug ist (dementsprechend auch die möglichen Einnahmen) ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Blizzard mit dem Angebot daher kommt.

Fraktionsänderungen könnten irgendwann auch noch eine mögliche Folge sein... wundern würds mich nicht.

Ich persönlich halte alles drei (Geschlechtsumwandlung ebenso) für total überflüssig und dämlich und es dient wahrscheinlich weniger dazu, den Spielern was tolles zu bieten, sondern eher noch mehr Kohle zu machen.


----------



## Shirley1012 (13. Februar 2009)

Was wäre so schlimm daran? WoW ist ein Fantasyspiel.... in der Fantasie kann man alles machen xD. Ich würds toll finden weil ich es auch schon mal hatte das ich einen 70er Troll Hunter hatte und lieber aber eine Blutelfe gehabt hätte als Jäger... naja ich hab den Troll gelöscht und die Blutelfe hochgezogen...aber würde es dieses Angebot geben würde es viel Zeit und Mühe sparen. Ich persönlich würde es nicht schlimm finden und auch nicht finden dass eine Rassenänderung das Spiel kaputt macht. Tut doch keinem weh, wer dafür Geld ausgibt tut nur seinem Portmonnaie weh oder auch nicht xD.


----------



## IronyofFate (13. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe es mit den Bezahlfeatures so, dass es solange egal ist bis man mit Geld einen Vorteil bekommt. Wem schadet denn z.B. eine Rassenänderung? Eigentlich niemanden und Blizzard kann Geld verdienen. Beim Fraktionswechseln sehe ich es eher von der Kritischen Seite, weil es einige Servergleichgewichte stören bzw. noch weiter verschlimmern könnte. Da hauen die Leute der unterlegen Fraktion auf die andere Seite ab, weil sie dann besser raiden oder PvP betreiben können und so würde das Grundprinzip des Kampfes zwischen Allianz und Horde vollends verloren gehen.


----------



## Schlaubel (13. Februar 2009)

warum sollte man eine gnomin ändern wollen? >.<
nein würde ich nich weil ich meinen kleinen gnom liebe <3


----------



## RexxoV (13. Februar 2009)

wenn das eintreten sollte, werde ich für immer mit WoW aufhöhren und irgendwas zocken das wenigsdens noch ein bisschen charakter und charme hat und skill benötigt. 
nur leute die keine ahnung haben wollen sowas, ich habe von hunter auf DK umgesattelt, guet es waren einige stunden training nötig aber das hat sich auch shon.
zu den casuals: Blizzard hat das spiel shon so gut wie es geht an die Casuals angepasst mit den kurzen inzen und den niedrigeren HP der bosse.

Blizzard ich bitte dich um ein paar millionen spieler willen, mach diesen fehler nicht!!


----------



## M.A.U.L. (13. Februar 2009)

valfaris92 hat hier bisher den logischten Beitreag gemacht finde ich.
Sowas könnte ich mir schon fast als Quest vorstellen.
Das wär ma ne Quest.


----------



## N00ky (13. Februar 2009)

Ich wär eher dafür, dass man sich bei der gegnerischen Fraktion hochspielen kann und die eigene dann feindlich wird (nur alle 6 Monate oder so möglich)


Rassenänderung fänd ich eher unpassend... 

naja jedem das seine


----------



## Eisesritter (13. Februar 2009)

diejenigen dener ihr alter char nicht mehr gefällt können doch eine charakter rundumanpassung oder eine namensänderung machen.
Wems dann immer noch nicht gefällt der hat Pech gehabt aber schaut euch mal die Bezahlfeatures an:
-Namensänderung : Keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel
-Rundumanpassung: Keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel
-Serverwechsel : Keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel

Aber was ist mit dem Rassenwechsel oder gar Fraktionswechsel?
-Man hat geänderte Skills was einem das Spiel extrem erleichtern würde
-Wenn man die Fration wechselt bringt dies das Ganze Spiel durcheinander: Alle Freunden und bekannte werden sich auf einmal fragen wo man ist. Die Erfolge müssen angepasst werden
Und bei dem Rassenwechsel sowie bei dem Fraktionswechsel kommt noch das Problem hinzu mit den Rassenspezifischen Gegenständen.

Also es wäre definitiv keine gute idee die rasse ändern zu dürfen. blizz ist sich das sicher bewusst dass man sich keine Vorteile im Spiel mit geld erkaufen darf seht euch doch alle die Ablehnungen in den Foren an z.b. goldkauf rassenänderung usw

Für alle die FÜR die Rassenänderung sind: Findet euch damit ab dass es wohl nicht passieren wird da es das Spiel nur kaputt machen würde
Für alle die DAGEGEN sind: Keine Angst Blizz wird das schon nicht einführen auch wenn es ihnen viel Geld bringen würde würden Sie schlussendlich nur Verluste machen weil dann Tausende nicht mehr spielen würden


----------



## Deretor (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde rassenänderungen gut finden da mein blutelf mir echt auf den sack geht, dan wäre aber auch gut mit den 
kostenpflichtigen diensten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Oder dem fertigen 80er für 150? Oder bis zum Legendäre Schwert für 10€?


Solang die WoW-Kuh noch in vollem Saft steht wird sie erstmal ordentlich gemolken (Namens-, Geschlechts-, Rassen(?)änderung).
Wenn ihre Tage gezählt sind (vielleicht mit dem neuen MMO?) gehts irgendwann auf die Schlachtbank. 
Getreu dem Motto _"Alles muß raus"_ könnte ich mir dann auch einen Online-Epixx-Legendary-Shop vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde diese Änderung nicht nutzen. Ich bin Elfenfan seit WC 2 (früher Hochelf, nun Blutelf) und bleibe bei meiner Blutritterin.


----------



## Omidas (13. Februar 2009)

Eisesritter schrieb:


> Für alle die FÜR die Rassenänderung sind: Findet euch damit ab dass es wohl nicht passieren wird da es das Spiel nur kaputt machen würde


 Und wer sagt dir das?
Das ist so ein Feature, das eigentlich die Mehrzahl nicht will, aber
kaum einer wegen so einer Kleinigkeit den Acount kündigt.

Sprich, es wird irgendwann eingfeführt, weil es Geld bringt. Wenn
interessierts schon wenn Leute meckern und trotzdem weiter
bezahlen.

Das es noch nicht drinist, wird auch sicher mehr damit zu tun haben,
dass es etwas mehr Aufwand bedeutet, als ein ID zu ändern und schon
ne neue Frisur, Gesicht oder sonstwas zu haben. Gibt halt paar Dinge
mit Ruf etc, die da in wege stehen.

Ansonsten gilt: Hör nicht auf das was gesagt wird, sondern dass was mehr
Geld bring.

Leider


----------



## Ungi (13. Februar 2009)

also mein orc schami nervt langsam schon...
da würde mir ein tauren schon besser gefallen ^^...


----------



## Perfectenemy (13. Februar 2009)

Mir fehlt die Auswahl "Falls es Pandarenen als Volk ins Spiel schaffen sollten auf jedenfall" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraktionswechsel wären vielleicht mal angebracht da es auf Baelgun einfach zuviele Allies gibt und Horde viel zu wenige Spieler hat.

Ich wechsel meine Rasse nur für die Pandarenen ansonsten ist es mir schnuppe. Ich wähle schliesslich mit Bedacht meine Rasse und klicke nicht random rum.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Sollten aber jemals *geschlechtslose Jawa-Jedi* eingeführt werden nutz ich vielleicht auch noch das 3er-Paket "Geschlecht/Rasse/Klasse"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dérack (14. Februar 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> wenn das eintreten sollte, werde ich für immer mit WoW aufhöhren und irgendwas zocken das wenigsdens noch ein bisschen charakter und charme hat und skill benötigt.
> nur leute die keine ahnung haben wollen sowas, ich habe von hunter auf DK umgesattelt, guet es waren einige stunden training nötig aber das hat sich auch shon.
> zu den casuals: Blizzard hat das spiel shon so gut wie es geht an die Casuals angepasst mit den kurzen inzen und den niedrigeren HP der bosse.
> 
> Blizzard ich bitte dich um ein paar millionen spieler willen, mach diesen fehler nicht!!



genau so schauts aus... Ich hoffe mal mit Ulduar wird das spiel Schwerer ... Sonst hör ich wohl auch auf mit wow... nach 2 Jahren. Aber wenn man die Epics nachgeworfen bekommt ist das nichtmehr lustig. : /


----------



## Maga1212 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das ist eine schlechte idee..


----------



## SeRuM (14. Februar 2009)

Fraktionswechsel nur von der Seite mit den niedrigen spielern zu der mit vielen.  EDIT : Natürlich genau andersherum xD
und es sollte mit kosten und einer langen questreihe verbunden sein.
Das Questitem sollte bei der Allianz folgenden zusatz haben: " Rassen: Mensch ,Zwerg,Gnom"


----------



## Struppistrap (14. Februar 2009)

Würde Rasse wechseln auch über die jeweilige Fraktion hinaus funktionieren, also auch von allianz zu Horde und anders rum würde ich es wohl mal machen, ansonsten seh ich da jetz keinen großen nutzen drin.

Es wäre zwar nich gut das zu implementieren, aber große nachteile bringt das ja dann auch nicht mit sich, wenns innerhalb der fraktion bleibt...


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass selbst die Namensänderung völlig überflüssig war. Und das aus einem einfachen Grund: Wer sich nicht genug Gedanken über seinen Charakter gemacht hat um sicherzustellen, dass er auch noch in ein paar Jahren mit ihm und seinem Namen leben kann, der hat es einfach nicht besser verdient, als tagtäglich genervt zu denken: "Hätte ich damals doch besser einen anderen Namen/eine andere Rasse genommen."


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Februar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Ich würd eine Rassenänderung machen, weil mir mein altes Char Model mitlerweile auf den Sack geht. Und jetz?




Ich seh das so: Wenn ich mir einen Menschencharakter erstelle, dann bleibt der auch ein Mensch. Will ich nen n811 spielen, dann fang ich einen 2. Charakter an. WoW fand ich bisher so gut, weil es keinen Itemshop oder derartiges bisher gab - schließlich haben wir ja die Abo Gebühren...

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das man sich bei der Charaktererstellung auch "mal 1-2 Gedanken machen sollte", auch um den eigenen Geldbeutels Willen


so long

Obi


----------



## The Future (14. Februar 2009)

sollte dieser mist eingeführt werden kündige ich.


----------



## Vispi (14. Februar 2009)

wie oft hat man in der Zeit in der es WOW gibt gehört wenn das kommt bin ich weg und wenn das passiert geh ich auch aber am Ende hängen sie wieder alle im Game ^^

ich kann mir schon vorstellen das das geht weil BLizz einfach so Geldgeil (jede firme will Geld machen aber das ist Hochform) das sie auch noch die letzte scheise Anbieten werden die man sich dann zukaufen kann

was man in richtigen MMORPG über Quest und Ingame Gold erreichen kann kauft man sich heutztutage mit real Geld

und seid Werbe einen Freund schummel Bonus wissen wir ja das die Grenze durchbrochen wurde und man sich durch Geld einen Vorteil verschaffen kann gegen über anderen Spielern ein Skandal 

mal gucken was sie sich noch alles ausdenken schauen wir mal ob man sich bald seine Tier Set wie in den den hunderten Feeling losen Freeplayspielen die zur Zeit aus den schießen im Item Shop kaufen kann

warum auch sollte man nicht Item Shop System und monatliche Abo Gebühren vereinen quetschen wir raus was geht


----------



## Karoline07 (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich würds machen, wenns umsonst wäre, aber Geld würde ich dafür NIE ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann meine kleine Blutelfe langsam nicht mehr sehen^^


----------



## Deepender (14. Februar 2009)

buddabrot schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für einen Fraktionswechsel, aber nur aus dem Grund weil die Allianz (langsam) nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sagen auch 75% der allis auf unserem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4 the horde


----------



## Dunklesbrot (14. Februar 2009)

Jo und am Ende noch die Klassenänderung, natürlich mit entsprechenden Epics...
Das mit der Geschlechtsumwandlung war schon völlig unnötig.


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mir in diesem Punkt ziemlich unsicher ich hab mir da viel Gedanken gemacht.... einerseits liebe ich meine Gnomin und sie ist auch etwas spezielles..... aber mir persönlich gehen einfach diese riesenhelme, die Haltung mit einer Zweihandwaffe und allg. Zweihandwaffen auf dem Rücken die in den Boden ragen verdammt auf den Sack:/ Also hab ich für "Weiss ich nicht" gestimmt:<

Edit sagt ich wäre für Rassenwechsel der eigenen Fraktion, also z.B. nur Alli zu Alli und Horde zu Horde weil wenn das ganze Fraktionsübergreifendwird kann man das Spiel vergessen weil die Balance einfach fehlt, auf einem Server nur Horde und auf einem andere nur Ally:/


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Februar 2009)

[x] Nwin,da ich als schamane sowieso nur Draenei sein kann und Mensch Priester soweiso die beste Klassen/Rassen Kombo war.


----------



## Kehro (14. Februar 2009)

Nö, schon allein aus dem Grund da gewisse Volksfähigkeiten für manche Klassen einen Riesenvorteil gewähren würden.
Ein gnomischer Holy-Pala mit 5% mehr Int hätte schon was. Da höre ich doch schon wieder die PvP-Ecke Nerf schreien.

Für eine längere Questreihe mit der man sich bei der gegnerischen Fraktion gut stellen kann, könnte ich mir dagegen vorstellen. Zumindest teilweise haben sich ja Horde und Allianz im Kampf verbündet.
An deren Ende winkt vll. ein Wappenrock bei dessem Tragen man die gegnerischen Stützpunkte nutzen kann. So lange man den trägt ist man eben ein geehrter Kämpfer oder so.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

Die Geschlechtsumwandlung für RL-Geld ist schon bescheuert genug, wieso auch noch die Rasse? Mann, ihr würdet Blizzard echt für jeden Scheiß Kohle abdrücken!


----------



## Kafka (14. Februar 2009)

Das ist meiner meinung nacht total sinnfrei. Wenn diese Grenzen auchnoch aufgehoben werden wird es nur in einen massen geflamme in allen wow foren enden und man wird in den "wow ist scheiße und früher war alles besser" themen ersticken -.-


----------



## Sturmrufer (14. Februar 2009)

Bei der Abstimmung fehlt eindeutig der Punkt: Ich würde es nicht nutzen weil ich mit meiner Rasse zufrieden bin. Ich denke nicht, daß ein Solches Feature das Spiel kaputt machen würde. Aber nutzen würde ich es nicht einmal wenn es kostenlos wäre.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Februar 2009)

*NIEMALS*


----------



## HiDDeN aka. eNteC+ (14. Februar 2009)

bizzard artet dazu aus unseriös zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nur der anfang eines riesigen imperiums :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

HiDDeN schrieb:


> bizzard artet dazu aus unseriös zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tatsächlich bauen sie gerade eine gigantische, planetengroße Raumstation, um damit die gesamte Galaxis zu unterjochen.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Schwierig. Ich würde es eventuell nutzen, da ich meinen Untoten einfach nicht mehr sehen kann und VIEL lieber einen Orc spielen würde (Nein, nicht nur weil die Racials fürn DK viel geiler sind)...allerdings level ich mir gerade einen Orcschami, von daher... :>


----------



## Lisutari (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn man nur die Rasse nehmen könnte die dieauch so Klasse spielen kann, wäre ich dafür.


----------



## Brubanani (14. Februar 2009)

Wird zu 100 % nicht kommen und wurde auch 

schon seit langen bestätigt wie willst du das 

machen Mensch Druide oder was wie soll 

das gehen bitte kannst knicken und wäre 

auch ganzschön beschissen -.-


----------



## Mjuu (14. Februar 2009)

Brubanani schrieb:


> Wird zu 100 % nicht kommen und wurde auch
> 
> schon seit langen bestätigt wie willst du das
> 
> ...




beim druiden kann man dann wohl nicht die rasse ändern, bei dem rest -mit ein paar kleinen ausnahmen- schon! 

und es wäre sicherlich nicht beschissen, da man ein bisschen abwechslung in den char bringen kann usw.


----------



## Assor (14. Februar 2009)

Nachdem sie Rassenfertigkeiten mit WotLK überarbeitet haben wäre es schon minimal angemessen seine Rasse ändern zu dürfen, aber keinetswegs Fraktionsübergreifend.


----------



## NarYethz (14. Februar 2009)

ich würd auf der stelle alle meine allychars in untote verwandeln lassen, scheiß egal wie teuer es is..
bin im herzen ein hordler geblieben und hab nur wegen freunde auf ally seite angefangen und wir waren alle zu faul bzw. hingen zu sehr an den chars und der investierten zeit als um alles einfach stehen zu lassen.. aber ich würds auf der stelle tun.. UD rulez!
das problem wäre, dass wahrscheinlich auf einmal alle allies horde spielen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Alien123 (14. Februar 2009)

Sachen für richtiges Geld kaufen was einem ingame Vorteile bringt, wird es nie geben. Das hat schon bei zuvielen Beispielen zum Tode von Rollenspielen geführt. Blizzard hat nicht umsonst viele Mitarbeiter von namenhaften MMORPG Spielen abgeworben und bei sich eingestellt.


----------



## Gias (14. Februar 2009)

Als pvpler sicherlich sehr willkommen -schließlich hat blizz öfters mit den rassentalenten rumgespielt, was einen wechsel für einige sehr erstrebenswert macht


----------



## Graggi (14. Februar 2009)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> Also ich sehs so...
> Klassen-, Rassen-, geschlechtsänderungen sind crap
> ist ziemlich bescheuert gemacht das sie sowas einführen...
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Q-Reihe sollte erheblich länger gehen als nur 1x Gegenstand klauen + 1Mob killen. Vllt das man so 20-30 Stunden dafür braucht...sonst werden das wohl viele machen die z.b. auf nem server mit nur 30% allys sind und kein geld für serverwechsel zahlen wollen.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll..ich würde es mit offenen armen empfangen..
wieso?-naja als ich vor ein paar monaten angefangen habe,meinen lang-gespielten allianzler in die ecke zu stellen und fortan horde zu rerollen,habe ich mich für eine blutelfen jägerin entschieden.doch irgendwie wurde es mir von zeit zu zeit etwas zu komisch.Ich habe es nur angefanen wegen den abwechlsungsreichen anfangs Q's.Doch irgendwie habe ich vor ein paar Wochen meine Liebe zu den Trollen entdeckt,man!
Trolle haben geile(vorallem pinke) frisuren und irgendwie lustige animationen.
Klar aber ich kann diese mit dem hintern-wackelnde Blutelfe nicht mehr sehen.
Ein wenig Geld würde ich dafür bestimmt auch hinblättern.Natürlich nicht soviel,dass ich mich dann wochenlang nicht mehr ernähren könnte.

Es wäre wirklich eine nette (wenn wahrscheinlich auch nie kommende Sache)

mfg
Teufelsgurke


----------



## Gilindriana (14. Februar 2009)

Mhh.... naja. Ich find Rassenänderung eher uncool
War schon verwirrt das ein paar aus meiner Gilde plötzlich nen männlichen Char hatten bzw weiblichen. 
Rasse wäre etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Zerleena (14. Februar 2009)

soo ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu: ich hab gegen Rassenänderung gestimmt. Mal ehrlich, das sind Sachen, die man sich einfach mal vorher überlegt. Das "Argument" dass einem der Char später nicht mehr gefällt naja.. man muss ja nicht alles nehmen was jeder hat. Bei mir zB gibts ne Flut von Blutelfen (grauenhaft) nur weil die 90% der Klassen abdecken, rennt nun jeder mit so nem Spitzohr rum. Und dann kommen die: och hätte ich nur ne Rasse genommen die cool ist und nicht nur das zwischen meinen Beinen anspricht".

Rassenänderung hätte schon Auswirkungen. Man denke nur an die Untoten und den Ruf bei den Horde-Fraktionen. Namensänderungen naja das ist mal noch einzusehen obwohl auch wieder: man sollte sich halt mal die paar Minuten Zeit nehmen und nicht klick klick.. Namensgenerator und zack copy+paste fertig. Dann hätte man sicher auch länger Freude am Char und diese Features würden sich erübrigen. Geschlechtsumwandlung war auch schon so ne Sache. Also zum dritten und letzten Mal: sowas überlegt man sich doch bei der Charaktererstellung. Ok, wenn man die Chars bei Ebay gekauft hat muss man wohl damit leben, dass die vielleicht nen anderen Namen haben aber man hätte ja auch kein Geld ausgeben müssen dafür ->Charkäufer sind einfach mal n00bs. Mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

Wie wär's, wenn man auch noch die Klasse für Geld ändern und sämtliche Epix entsprechend abändern kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann macht das Einkaufen von Chars über Ebay noch mehr Spaß, wenn es einem nicht reicht, dass man die mittlerweile von einen Account auf den anderen übertragen, Namen ändern, das Geschlecht umwandeln und das Aussehen neu festlegen darf. Oder gleich fertige 80er mit Epix für einen entsprechenden Preis direkt bei Blizzard bestellen - wenn einem die Rasse irgendwann auf den Sack geht, kauft man einfach einen komplett neuen Endgame Char!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Erstmal liebe buffies.

Ich Persönlich bin gegen alle features für die man Geld bezahlen muss aus einem einfachen grund,ich finde es einfach dämlich das Blizzard es zu läst das sich manche spieler für geld vorteile erkaufen z.b Servertransfers, weil ich da jemanden kenne der mich durch ini ziehen hochlvlt 
Namensänderung, leute die zu doof sind um sich einen name zu überlegen der ihnen gefällt und mit dem sie auch noch lange lange spielen werden haben es einfach nicht verdiennt ihn zu änder Geschlechtsumwandlung,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meeeeeep also ernsthaft wer kommt den auf sowas seit wan konnte man sich im Mittelalter den bitte das geschlecht änder jaja ich Hör sie schon schreien WoW ist ein Fantasie game Ladida,
Fraktionswechsel,wäre schon vom prinzip her total absurd warum sollte den ein zwerg bitte auf einmal bei der Horde sein,

Und eins schwöre ich hier mit bei meiner toten Oma sollte es einen Item Schop geben Wars das dan ist WoW für mich Tot


Flames goes On

P.s    Und Accs über ebay zu Kaufen is mal eh das aller letzte


----------



## Rakanisha (14. Februar 2009)

Blizzard wird weiterhin solche Dienste anbieten, solange Leute dafür Zahlen werden! Es werden wohl auch noch weitere Dienste hinzukommen. Ich denk mal, das man sich bald nen LvL 55 Char oder so erkaufen kann. Ich persönlich würde das nicht schlimm finden, da dies nicht wirklich in die Spielmeschanik eingreift. Und so mancher hat das Leveln eh schon satt.

Aber das man irgendwann Items kaufen kann wird wohl nie kommen! Dann wärs natürlich ein starker Eingriff. Wer dann im RL von Beruf Sohn, Tochter ist, kann sich dann alles leisten. Dies wird wohl (und hoffentlich) nur in den kostenlosten MMO's so bleiben (die Finanzieren sich ja über solche Itemshops).

Sollte es dennoch irgendwann dazu kommen, das man Items für Geld kaufen kann würde ich sofort mein Abo kündigen

Und das man die Rasse ändern könnte, fände ich persönlich nicht wirklich schlimm. Klassenänderung wär da schon eher ein "nein".


----------



## AngelusMortifer (14. Februar 2009)

aber kann mir mal wer erklären wo da jetzt der zusammenhang besteht?
namensänderungen, geschlechtsumwandlungen, servertransfers, das sind alles keine veränderungen mit denen man seinen char verbessern kann das sind sachen um den charackter zu ändern ohne irgendwas an der spielmechanik großartig zu ändern.

rassenänderungen, klassenänderungen, etc sind eingriffe die die spielmechanik des charackters und auch vielerlei andere sachen zu stark beeinflussen würden es wäre ein aktiver eingriff ins spiel geschehen für geld. ich bezweifel mal das sowas passieren wird.


und zu demjenigen der "Die Orks" gelesen hat. Weißt du wie viele verschiedene Arten Orks es gibt?
Die Orks ist nur eine weitere. Nehmen wir mal warhammer, orks sind quasi aus pilzen entstanden.
In WoW sind sie auf herkömmlichen humanoiden wegen gezeugt worden. Und wenn sich jetzt im einem buch ein zwerg Orks angeschloßen hat heißt das nicht das das in jeder Art der Orks gemacht wird. Wäre ja wie, ich hab in dem Buch Trolle an die Macht gelesen das es auch Troll Paladine gibt, wäre ja nur logisch das es auch in wow so wäre. ja ne is klar......


----------



## VollAssiToni (14. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Fraktionswechsel ist eine schlechte Idee.
Die Quest wäre dann ja nur für 80er, da sie für jedes lvl zu machen wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig wär.
Ich denke, dass dann jeder mal die Quest machen will. Irgendwann sind dann alle Hordler Allys und alle Allys Hordler.


----------



## redsnapper (14. Februar 2009)

> Der Gold und itemshop wird kommen.



Tatsächlich war WoW soweit ich weiß zu Beginn so geplant das man keine monatlichen Gebühren zahlt sondern sich das Spiel allein aus den Einnahmen eines solchen Itemshops finanziert.
Finde leider grade nicht die Quelle, meine aber das es irgendwo auf buffed.de stand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider nicht im 4-Jahre-WoW Artikel....

Zur Umfrage:
Ob einer sich die Frisur/das Geschlecht/die Rasse/den Server ändert ist mir im Prinzip total, nur würde ich im Leben nicht dafür echtes Geld ausgeben (und rate allen die ich kenne die mit dem Gedanken spielen davon ab)..


----------



## DeadSand (14. Februar 2009)

Also servertrans... okay, namensänderungen... okay, komplettänderung... grade so okay.
aber rassenwechsel? das muss echt nich sein. Ich fang doch nich nur zum spass mit nem zb untoten an um ihn zb zu nem Tauren zu machen öÖ ich seh dafür keinen sinn^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich finde das passt dann nichtmehr zu WoW.

vorallem auf nem rp server, was denken die andern rpler wenn da plötzlich ein mensch ankommt der reeeein zufällig den gleichen namen hat wie dieser gnom früher?


----------



## Hasal (14. Februar 2009)

Absolut dagegen...würde einfach zu weit gehen. Wenn ich WoW im momentanen Zustand so sehe denke ich aber, dass es das noch irgendwann geben wird.


----------



## schmetti (14. Februar 2009)

Das wäre das schlimmste das BliZZard einführen könnte, mal davon abgesehen das es schon schlimm genug ist mit der mistigen Char Anpassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn es beim ersten mal Kostenlos wäre, bin ich absolut dafür. Aber dann sollte es auch Fraktionsübergreifend sein. Ich spiele auf Seiten der Allianz, aber wenn ich nochmal neu anfangen würde, hätte ich mich möglicherweise für Horde entschieden. Ich persönlich würde zwar nicht auf diesen Dienst zugreifen (wegen Freunde, Twinks, etc...), aber für manch anderen wäre es nich schlecht. 
Vorteile bringt es einem ja auch nicht. Sein Char sieht einfach anders aus, das war es dann auch wieder. Und dem RP schadet es ja auch nicht, man muss halt nur Fantasie haben. Es gibt ja genug Geschichten, in denen Jemand stirbt und als jemand anderes wiedergeboren wird.


----------



## Bihd (14. Februar 2009)

alleine nur für nachtelfen hatten früher naturresi jetzt nicht mehr wenn mann tot ist 10% schneller laufen obwohl man 100%läuft wenn man tot ist auch gut schattenmimik gepatcht was nix mehr bringt naja ok wenn ein hordi in arena diesen donnerhuf kann...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Februar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Ich würd eine Rassenänderung machen, weil mir mein altes Char Model mitlerweile auf den Sack geht. Und jetz?



Dafür muss man nicht die Rassen wechseln


----------



## Interminator (14. Februar 2009)

also rassenänderung fänd ich genial^^ denk da schon seit einigen monaten drüber nach das ich ne orc schurkin lieber spielen will als ne troll schurkin^^ also ich wär dafür, aber ich glaub so weit geht blizzard nich ;/

edit: denn ich hab keinen bock noch nen schurken auf 80 hoch zu leveln^^


----------



## Zerleena (18. Februar 2009)

hmm.. da es bis jetzt keine Rassenänderung gibt (und hoffentlich NIEE!! geben wird) wird dir aber nix anderes übrigbleiben wenn dir deine Rasse nicht gefällt. Wie schon gesagt, man sollte nicht das nehmen, was einem alle eintrichtern, was am besten ist sondern das was einem PERSÖNLICH GEFÄLLT. DIe Startwerte oder manche RAssenskills sind ja ganz nice aber hmm sie sind nicht soo emanent herausragend dass sie sich vorteilhaft/nachteilig aufs lange Spielen auswirken. Also ist es letztlich die Optik. wenn ich nur Randomize 20x anklicke und nach dem Motto. scheiß auf chargestaltung ich will Epixx dann wird man auch net lange Freude am Char haben.

Ich feile da lieber etwas länger daran und versuche dann auch nen passenden Namen zu finden. Eine Rasse und Klasse und nen passenden Namen sowie der erste optische Eindruck (den man ja mit dem ingame Friseur verbessern kann) und der ganze Müll gegen echtes geld (abgesehen vom Chartransfer, wenn die Probleme mit Community zu groß sind oder andere vertretbare Gründe) würde sich erübrigen. Ja aber wie es nunmal so ist, Blizzard würde es ja nicht anbieten, wenn es nicht solche Genies gäbe, die das auch noch tatsächlich machen.


----------



## Shaitis (18. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig NEIN!!!

Ich bin als Untoter in das Spiel gestartet und werde auch als Untoter in diesem Spiel sterben(wie schon so oft^^).
Denn mal ehrlich wenn ich eine Rasse nicht mag merk ich das nicht erst bei Stufe 60+ und mache mir einfach einen neuen Char.
Gut wenn ich jetzt unbedingt einen Druiden spielen will bleibt halt nur die eine möglichkeit^^

In diesem Sinne Shai


----------



## KayaDiabolin (18. Februar 2009)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> Wobei wenn sie sowas einführen, dann ohne Bezahlen, sondern über eine Questreihe...
> und wenn dies einmal geschehen ist, gibts kein zurück mehr...
> wer will schon einen Verräter wieder aufnehmen
> 
> ...



Fänd ich allerdings auch eine sehr gute Idee.
Ich zum Beispiel habe meine ersten Schritte bei der Allianz gemacht, habe aber dann bei der Horde Freunde und Gilde gefunden. Es wäre cool, wenn ich meine beiden Allis zur Horde desertieren lassen könnte, damit ich immernoch mit meinen Bekannten herumlungern kann ^^

/vote for Vorschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fäntom1 (18. Februar 2009)

da ich geh Druide bin..gibts keine möglichkeit zu changen..von daher wayne^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

Shaitis schrieb:


> Denn mal ehrlich wenn ich eine Rasse nicht mag merk ich das nicht erst bei Stufe 60+ und mache mir einfach einen neuen Char.


Früher gab's Fearward nur für Zwergen-Priester.
Inzwischen hat man das Racial verhunzt und nu kann jeder diesen neuen Fearward.
Es gibt inzwischen also keinen Grund mehr einen hässlichen, kleinen Zwerg spielen zu müsssen, nur um Fearward zu haben.
Für einige war es damals Grund genug einen zu spielen, auch wenn sie Zwerge eigentlich nicht so sehr mochten... die würden die Rasse vielleicht ganz gerne wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich würd's auch machen. Allerdings mit meinem Schurken.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Februar 2009)

Ich sag mal Jein, denn ich finde die beiden ersten Antworten sind nicht klar different.

-Ja, ich würde es machen. Allerdings würde es nicht zu WoW passen und es würde dem Spiel schaden


----------



## Yêjar (18. Februar 2009)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> Also ich sehs so...
> Klassen-, Rassen-, geschlechtsänderungen sind crap
> ist ziemlich bescheuert gemacht das sie sowas einführen...
> 
> ...




Nette idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (18. Februar 2009)

das nächste das kommen wird, wird einfach sein das man auch auf pvp-servern ally und Horde chars erstellen kann... kann mir das zumindest gut vorstellen. 

lg


----------



## Descartes (18. Februar 2009)

Für ein fraktions-internen rassen wechsel, würde ich nochmal auge zudrücken aber fraktionswechsel ist meiner meinung nach nicht sinnvoll, da dann die ganzen heuler die im pvp schreien die horde hat zuviele vorteile, dann nach2 wochen schreien werden die allis haben zu viele vorteile, aber den char trotzdem nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Meloré (19. Februar 2009)

Also mir persönlich würde die Idee auch gefallen! Ich habe zwar keinen Charakter, dessen Rasse ich unbedingt ändern möchte, aber schließlich gibt es ja genug Spieler, die sich eine solche Möglichkeit wünschen würden :-)

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehen kann ist: Warum wehren sich hier manche Leute so dagegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte Blizzard wirklich eine solche Rassenänderung (natürlich mit Kosten verbunden) einführen, soll das doch für euch keine Rolle spielen! 
Schließlich ist WoW immer noch ein Spiel und die Leute, die gerne einen Troll statt ihrem Untoten herumhüpfen sehen wollen, sollen diesen Service in Anspruch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube nicht, dass so etwas euren Spielspaß mindert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## citybreaker (19. Februar 2009)

Ne ich würde es nicht nutzen. Man muss Blizzard ja nicht Geld unnötig in der Arsch pumpen, zudem
hab ich nen Druiden und denn kann man ja sowieso nur als Nachtelf (bzw Horde Taure) spielen.


----------



## Dragull (19. Februar 2009)

ich würd es begrüssen ich hab zwerg pala und der geht mir so auf den sack und ich würd gern 20 € zahlen um zum menschen zuwechseln , wenn ich nicht schon 72 wäre würd ich neu anfangen . (char löschen mensch erstellen und hoch leveln)


----------



## dobro (19. Februar 2009)

Würds nutzen. Hab nen Nachtelf Hunter (pre BC erstellt) und hätt halt gern nen Draenei. Auf neu hochzoggen hab ich keine Lust, also wart ich auf dieses Angebot noch =)


----------



## Genmokai (19. Februar 2009)

also ich finde solange es nur um optische veränderungen geht kann mir das egal sein, also wenn einer kein troll mehr sein will, sondern Blutelf oder sonst was von mir aus.

wenn jetz aber jemand auf die idee kommt seine komplette klasse umzukrempeln geh ich nich mehr mit. ich will wirklichen niemanden sehen, der aus nem 70 schurken nen 70er Schamanen macht oder so etwas in der art.

so far

Genmo


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. Februar 2009)

klassenänderungen *sabber*
aus meinem 80er hunter nen 80er verstärker shamy machen mit dem selben equip stand hrrr

ne nur spaß

würd ich total scheisse finden...

fg


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Geschlecht, Rasse, Name vielleicht auch die Fraktion?

Ein Mainchar war früher die definition für den Hauptcharakter, man hat ihn gehegt und gepflegt, in seinen eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechend kreirt und erstellt.

Mit jeder Einführung, mit der man mehr an ihm ändern kann geht ein Stück Einzigartigkeit verloren! Es ist ok wenn jemand den Namen ändern kann weil er halt das erste mal "HansWurst" eingegeben hat und irgendwann feststellt: "Keiner will HansWurst als Heiler mitnehmen!"^^

Aber Geschlecht? Rasse? Vielleicht auch dann irgendwann Fraktion?

Die besonderheit des Chars liegt nicht mehr darin, wie man ihn damals erstellt hat sondern schlichtweg darin, das er auf 80 ist und nen guten Ruf bei ein paar Fraktionen hat. Damit wertet man ihn dann schließlich ab! Es ist einer von vielen der in der Masse untergeht. 

Heute Troll, morgen Elf übermorgen Ork? 

Mal abgesehen davon das jede Rasse ihre speziellen Fähigkeiten haben, kommt man dann irgendwann zu dem Entschluß: Warum eigentlich nicht auch die Klasse! Auf Lv 80 viel mir ein, ich wollte doch lieber ein Priester sein! Und da ich ja schon nen Lv 80 habe sehe ich nicht ein nochmal von Lv 1 anzufangen!

Irgendwann wird dann einer sagen: Wozu überhaupt noch nen Char von 0 auf 80 hochziehen? Warum nicht gleich als 80er erstellen? Immerhin werden die Klassen ja eh immer mehr vereinheitlicht?

Und dann? Dann haben wir ne langweilige Masse von einem Einheitsbrei der keinem mehr so recht schmecken mag. Und man erinnert sich an die schöne Zeit wo man nicht gelangweilt überlegt hat welche Rasse/Klasse man jetzt spielen wollte sondern eben seinen EINEN Main hatte den man gehegt und gepflegt hat......


----------



## Smokii (19. Februar 2009)

blizz macht zwar viel für die ganzen leute aber das wer unnotig 

da geht das ganze gameplay flöten wenn sich leute die ganzen items kaufen können und dann ihren char nachher nit mal zoggen können 

epic´s is nit alles sondern auch erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

ja des wirds bestimmt geben.
aber des geld wär mir viel zu schade


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

Eisesritter schrieb:


> diejenigen dener ihr alter char nicht mehr gefällt können doch eine charakter rundumanpassung oder eine namensänderung machen.
> Wems dann immer noch nicht gefällt der hat Pech gehabt aber schaut euch mal die Bezahlfeatures an:
> -Namensänderung : Keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel
> -Rundumanpassung: Keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel
> ...



das nenn ich mal Gehirnfuck vom feinsten.

labert davon, dass ein Serverwechsel keine Auswirkungen hat und bringt dann an dass ein Fraktionswechsel alles durcheinander brignt weil die Freunde nicht wissen wo man ist und die Archivments angepasst werden müssen -.- oh man...

Und erklär mir mal was an den "geänderten" Skills so ein Vorteil ist?
ganz im Ernst, dass würde mich interessieren!
Apropos was für geänderte Skills?Es herrscht eine Klassenbalance und keine FRAKTIONSBALANCE..
Der Erdschock eines Draenei-Schamis ist mit gleichem Equip und gleicher Stufe equivalent zum Ork Schami.(oh sorry...equivalent bedeutet Gleich/Gleichwertig)

Ehrlich Leute denkt auch nur die Hälfte von euch nach bevor ihr postet oder sind mittlerweile alle nur noch sabbernde Intelligenzleichen?


Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wehr von euch Helden das war der sagte:"und wer würde schon Verräter aufnehmen.."
Erkläre mir bitte mal die TODESRITTER Endquest!

Ich stimme für Fraktions sowie Rassenwechsel:
1. Mir kommts vor als würden die ganzen Intleichen auf Allyseite spielen
2. wäre ich gern bereit meine 80er Draenei Pala und meine 80er Draenei Jägerin in Blutelfen zu verwandeln
3. Weil auf den alten Servern zumeist die Hordenseite vernünftiger ist als die Ally
4. Weil ich nicht die Ausdauer hätte nochmals 2 80er hoch zu spielen (und nebenbei diese auf T7,5 Niveau equipen)


----------



## Kirimaus (19. Februar 2009)

Was soll an Rassenänderung schlimm sein? Mit jedem Patch werden die Unterschiede zwischen
den Rassen geringer. Priester können zB nun alle das gleiche und auch die Rassenfertigkeiten
werden immer wieder geändert und fallen sicher auch irgend wann unter den Tisch oder alle
haben eine die nahezu das selbe macht.  Dann ist die Rasse nur noch ein Modell ohne irgend
welche unterschiede die sich aufs Spiel auswirken und was ist da dann großes dabei wenn der
Troll den du gestern im PvP noch umgehauen hast dir morgen als 3m Taure die Sicht auf den 
Flugmeister blockierst?

Und immer dieses "das hat ja nix mehr mit WoW zutun" hat das Volk jemals die Reaktion eines
NPCs auf eich Spielbeeinflussend verändert? Nein? Also tja ist eben doch nur nen Modell.


Also im grunde ist es ganz egal wie der Char aussieht, welches Geschlecht er hat oder welchen Namen.
Die Auswirkung aufs Spiel sind minimal also last die Leute die Geld ausgeben wollen das doch tuen.


Und jeder der Schreit "Ich höre auf!" davorne ist der Kündigungs-Button, bitte , danke, Aufwiedersehn.


----------



## Meloré (19. Februar 2009)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Ne ich würde es nicht nutzen. Man muss Blizzard ja nicht Geld unnötig in der Arsch pumpen, zudem
> hab ich nen Druiden und denn kann man ja sowieso nur als Nachtelf (bzw Horde Taure) spielen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du spielst WoW und bist aber gegen Veränderungen, die dir zugute kommen könnten? 
Okay, Rassenveränderung ist eine Sache, aber Blizzard versucht doch nicht mit solch neuen Möglichen noch mehr Geld in die eigene Tasche zu stecken, sondern die breite Masse der WoW-Spieler zufrieden zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ihnen - wie du sagst - "kein Geld unnötig in den Arsch pumpen" willst, würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber gar nicht erst die monatlichen Gebühren für das Spiel zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaudi (19. Februar 2009)

Ich würde eine Fraktionsänderung Klasse finden, ( in Kombi mit nem Servertransfer ):

Ich habe im Februar 2006 mit WoW angefangen, und mir auf meinem Startrealm nach und nach 2 Horde Chars auf 60 und dann auf 70 gespielt, ich hatte sehr viel Spass an diesen beiden Charakteren und habe viel Zeit darin investiert.

Im Januar2008 , habe ich auf einem anderen Server, einen neuen Char angefangen, weil mir mein alter Server nicht mehr gefiel ( Nix mehr los da ), diesmal wegen einem RL Freund einen Allianzler.
Auf diesem Realm , ist grade der 3. Char auf dem Weg zur 80. Stufe.

Ich fände es jetzt Klasse wenn ich aus meinen beiden Horde Chars , Allianzcharaktere machen könnte, damit die insgesamt 125 SpielTage der beiden Hodris net komplett fürn  POPO wären.
Eine Gebühr von , sagen wir 15-25€ würde ich Pro Char liebend gern investieren.


MFG


----------



## n.bek. (19. Februar 2009)

Also Rassenänderung halte ich für ziemlichen Müll, wer mit seiner Rasse nicht zufrieden is, kann sich ja auch schlicht nen neuen char bauen, dauert zwar, aber zu jeder zeit, jede option zu haben, statt  einen eingeschlagenen weg zu ende gehen zu müssen, is meines erachtens nicht sinn eines rollenspiels! man hat entscheidungsfreiheiten, und muss mit den folgen der entscheidung leben.

und was fraktionsänderungen angeht...  auch davon würd ich persönlich nichts halten... auf schlachtfeldern achte ich darauf welche rasse vor mir steht, nicht ob der name grün oder rot geschrieben da steht. außerdem ist ja der twist zwischen menschen und orcs elementarer bestandteil des warcraft-universums, auch wenn es storymäßig in gewissem sinn schon im ersten teil einen verräter in form von medievh gab.


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

n.bek. was habe ich denn bitte falsch gemacht wenn ich mir als Fraktion die Allianz gewählt habe und anch und nach immer irgendwelche Leute dazu gekommen sind die nicht den Hauch von Sozialkompetenz und spielerischem Können aufweisen?

Ausserdem bedenke mal du wärst in dieser Situation, du hast 2 80er, 3 70er alle auf Allyseite die dir nicht mehr gefällt.
Würdest du "mal eben" neu auf Horde anfangen?...Moment beantworte das nicht denn würdest du mit Ja antworten wäre es eine glatte Lüge!!
Du steckst Herzblut und sehr viel Zeit in deine Chars um sie zu leveln, ihre Berufe auszubauen und sie zu equipen und dann gibst du das nicht mal eben auf...aufgeben tun nur die Leute die nichts..aber auch garnichts erreicht haben in ihrer bisherigen Spielzeit.

Wie man z.B. an Gaudi sieht, er hat gewechselt aber würde seine Hordies auch zu Allys machen was wäre daran denn so verwerflich?
Bisher hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht einen guten Grund gesehen warum dies nicht kommen sollte.
Keine der Kommentare gegen eine Einführung der Rassen & Fraktionsänderung wurde richtig und vor allem vernünftig begründet.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wehr von euch Helden das war der sagte:"und wer würde schon Verräter aufnehmen.."
> Erkläre mir bitte mal die TODESRITTER Endquest!



Kurzversion? oO

Mama und Papa sind bei der Allianz,

aber die Geisel ist Imba,

Kindchen geht zur Geisel und stellt fest,

es vermisst Mama und Papa,

Kindchen geht zur Allianz zurück!^^

Das ist kein Wechsel sondern eine "Rückkehr"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

Trotzdem ist der Todesritter ein Verräter.
er hat Menschen (Allianzer) getötet und dem Lichkönig geholfen(Quests) und was bekommt er dafür? 
Er wird nur bespuckt etc. und der King sagt dass er ja doch ganz lieb ist und er ordentlich behandelt wird.
Nun tut sich mir die Frage auf, was der Unterschied zwischen einem DK in der Anfangsquest und einem Hordie ist. Ganz ehrlich...ich sehe keinen!
Der Hordie tötet Allianzmitglieder, der DK auch.
Der Hordie macht Quests für die Horde der DK für den Lich König.
Also...Wo ist der Unterschied?

Ok...schlecht beschrieben hier mal anders:

DK = gefallener Paladin
DK hat als Pala gegen die Geißel gekämpft
DK wird aber trotzdem bei der Geißel aufgenommen
DK zeigt Reue (oder auch nicht...habe nie ganz verstanden warum ich nun urplötzlich aufhören muss zu kämpfen nur weils mir Darion befiehlt...Verräter...)
DK latscht durch SW
DK = gefallener Paladin im Dienst der Allianz

(Vorgeschichte, Abgang und Rückkehr)

"Mama & Papa bei der Allianz"


zu 100% kann ich dir sagen, dass meine Draenei Todesritterin KEINE Eltern bei der Allianz hat, die Draeneispieler die sich die Questtexte des Startgebietes durchgelesen haben wissen was ich meine.
Im Startgebiet der Draenei kommt man erst mit Stufe 6-8 zu Menschen und Nachtelfen, vorher haben die besagten Elfen und Menschen noch nichts von der Existenz der Draenei gewusst.
Somit kann ein Draenei DK keine Eltern auf Allianzseite besitzen und ein Draenei DK wird in der Questreihe nicht anders behandelt als ein Mensch DK oder ein DK der anderen Fraktionen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Todesritter ein Verräter.
> er hat Menschen (Allianzer) getötet und dem Lichkönig geholfen(Quests) und was bekommt er dafür?
> Er wird nur bespuckt etc. und der King sagt dass er ja doch ganz lieb ist und er ordentlich behandelt wird.
> Nun tut sich mir die Frage auf, was der Unterschied zwischen einem DK in der Anfangsquest und einem Hordie ist. Ganz ehrlich...ich sehe keinen!
> ...



Eigentlich? Eigentlich keiner! Weil eigentlich macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob man jetzt nen B-Elf, Mensch oder nen Murloc spielt. Man könnte auch einen blauen Würfel spielen der hat halt keine Animationen und man könnte sich die Fraktion aussuchen.

RP/Geschichtlich?

Der DK hat SEINE Fraktion "verraten" und ist wieder ZURÜCKGEKEHRT! Deshalb hab ich ja Mami und Papi geschrieben! WARUM sollte eine Rasse zur gegnerischen Fraktion wechseln? Die Geisel war übermächtig und lockte mit Macht! Allianz und Horde sind in etwa gleichstark also wenn ich keinen Anreiz habe, warum soll ich meine Fraktion, Freunde, Familie usw verraten?

Draenei: oh! Ich wußte nicht, dass die Draenei Bündnislos sind! Ich dachte immer ihre Hauptstadt (das Ex-Ufo) gehört deshalb zur Allianz, WEIL DAS VOLK DER DRAENEIS EIN BÜNDNIS MIT DER ALLIANZ HAT!


----------



## Kirimaus (19. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der DK hat SEINE Fraktion "verraten" und ist wieder ZURÜCKGEKEHRT!



also dürfen Blutelfen freudig alle zusammen zur Ally zurück kommen. Denn es sind 
ja auch nicht alle Freiwillig mit zur Horde gegangen. Da ist es wie in echt würde Norwegen
jetzt zB der EU Beitreten währen alle Norweger EU Bürger aber gefragt hat die auch
keiner.

So kann meine Elfe ja auch einfach zur Ally gehn weil sie sich eben noch als Hochelfe 
und der Allianz verbunden sieht ^^


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

Hmm du sprichst von RP und legst wiederum meine Aussage über die Startquests der Draenei falsch aus...gut gemacht.

Die Draenei sind RP technisch wenn man einen neuen Char anfängt gerade erst abgestürzt und man erwacht aus der Bewusstlosigkeit.
Weil man gerade erst abgestürzt ist, gibt es für den Char selbst RP technisch KEIN Bündniss zwischen der Allianz und den Draenei.
Erst mit dem Bittbrief den man zur Dunkelküste bringt wird RP Technisch ein Bündniss zwischen Allianz und den Draenei geschlossen.
Tu mir bitte den Gefallen und spiel einen Draenei in Ruhe hoch und lies dir die Questtexte durch bevor du wieder einen Flameversuch startest...der ging nämlich in die Hose mein Bester..


Wie bereits auf Seiten vorher erwähnt gibt es schon in den Büchern Angehörige der Allianz die zur Horde gewechselt sind also warum nicht auch ingame?
Ausserdem wenn man gezwungen wird auch seine Rasse zu ändern wenn man einen Fraktionswechsel macht würde mich mal interessieren was es dabei RP technisch auszusetzen gibt..jaja erst war er Draenei nun Blutelf...cO erst war er männlich nun weiblich (haben wir ja schon) mögliche Antwort darauf: Schönheits OP (meine Antwort darauf) jo..und eine Schönheits OP kann einen Draenei auch aussehen lassen wie einen Blutelfen.
(Ist sogar in der heutigen medizin möglich, Schwarze werden weiß, Europäer werden zu Asiaten, Männlein zu Weiblein und umgekehrt.)


Es ist so geil zu sehen wie dagegen gewettert wird und vor allem was angebracht wird.
Erst ist es das RP (wird schon sehr früh in diesem Thread wiederlegt)
Dann ist es das Gameplay (wo nun auch die letzten kapiert haben sollten, dass es genauso viel Auswirkungen auf das Gameplay hat wie ein Servertransfer)
und nun ist es wieder das RP

Wir drehen uns im KRAHAEIS und die Argumente sind noch immer nicht besser geworden.


----------



## StormofDoom (19. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Todesritter ein Verräter.
> er hat Menschen (Allianzer) getötet und dem Lichkönig geholfen(Quests) und was bekommt er dafür?
> Er wird nur bespuckt etc. und der King sagt dass er ja doch ganz lieb ist und er ordentlich behandelt wird.
> Nun tut sich mir die Frage auf, was der Unterschied zwischen einem DK in der Anfangsquest und einem Hordie ist. Ganz ehrlich...ich sehe keinen!
> ...


du tust grad so als ob nur Menschen, Nachtelfen, Zwerge und Gnome DK's werden könnten xD Draenei haben btw auch verwandte auf Allyseiten (verwechsel jetz Draenei nicht mit den allgemeinen Eredar) wenn auch nicht zwangsläufig direkte verwandte

Hordler können auch DK's werden, DK's an sich töten alles lebende für den Lichkönig, nur im Startgebiet der DK's wars halt der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug, der da grade zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war könnte man sagen


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

und wäre er in 1000 Nadeln hätten sie Hordies gekillt das schöne an einem Beispiel ist dass es EIN BEISPIEL IST!
Im Übrigen bin ich auf das von Scrätcher gegebene eingegangen und er sprach von Allianz DKs.

Wo haben Draenei ausserhalb der Scherbenwelt bei der Allianz Verwandte?
Bitte um Quelle und Beweise!


Rein RP technisch spielt man ALLE Quests auf der Startinsel bis man sich davon macht, somit ist das Bündnis geschlossen und Draenei ströhmen von der Insel.
Schamilehrer in SW = von der Exodar abgewandert
Draenei beim Königsraum = Abgesandter
Draenei in Astranaar = Abgesandter
Draeneis in Waldeslied = Expedition

Ahja..."Verwandte bei der Allianz" ja ne..
Und ich hab nen obercrazy Vorschlag für dich...lies den Post über deinem, der erklärt das ganze nochmal gaaaanz ausführlich.

Draenei & Eredar gehörten vor der Spaltung zu ein und demselben Volk.
(Nachzulesen in der Storyline von Warcraft)


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> 1.Hmm du sprichst von RP und legst wiederum *meine Aussage über die Startquests der Draenei falsch aus...gut gemacht*.
> Die Draenei sind RP technisch wenn man einen neuen Char anfängt gerade erst abgestürzt und man erwacht aus der Bewusstlosigkeit.
> Weil man gerade erst abgestürzt ist, gibt es für den Char selbst RP technisch KEIN Bündniss zwischen der Allianz und den Draenei.
> Erst mit dem Bittbrief den man zur Dunkelküste bringt wird RP Technisch ein Bündniss zwischen Allianz und den Draenei geschlossen.
> ...



1. Und woher kennt dieser kleine Lv 1 Chars die Horde? Immerhin ist er ja Angehöriger der Draenei die ihn später dann auch zur Dunkelküste schicken um ein Bündnis mit der Allianz einzugehen.

2. Man könnte auch die Fraktionen abschaffen wenn alle überall rumrennen! Dann brauchen wir auch keine Geschichte mehr wenn wir unsere Herkunft ignorieren!
    Rasse/Fraktionswechsel ich verstehs einfach nicht!^^ Ich bin mal zur anderen Fraktion und hab mir einfach ne Rasse/Klasse ausgesucht und hochgelevelt!
   Aber das ist ja kein Spiel! DAS IST ARBEIT! Und deshalb WILL WILL *aufdenBodenstampf* WILL WILL ich hin und her transferieren können wie ich lustig bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja toll find ich die Geschlechtsänderung auch nicht! Warte! Ich rufe schnell bei Blizzard an und sag ihnen sie sollen es sofort rauspatchen weil ich was dagegen habe! oO

3. Hm... lustiger Absatz! KRAHAEIS! Das ist ein MAHEINUNGSFORUM und kein AHARBEITSKREIS der darüber letztendlich beschließt! DEHESHALB darf JEHEDER seine Meinung äussern wie er will!

Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht alles fett zu drucken wo du dich, meiner Meinung, nach selbst mit Weihrauch beträufelst und warum ich der MAHEINUNG bin du wilst nicht diskutieren oder Meinungen lesen sondern schlicht erklären warum du und nur du Recht hast!^^


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Und woher kennt dieser kleine Lv 1 Chars die Horde? Immerhin ist er ja Angehöriger der Draenei die ihn später dann auch zur Dunkelküste schicken um ein Bündnis mit der Allianz einzugehen.



Tut er nicht, er kennt nur die Blutelfen die ihm bereits vor der Flucht in der Scherbenwelt auf die Eier gegangen sind.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. Man könnte auch die Fraktionen abschaffen wenn alle überall rumrennen! Dann brauchen wir auch keine Geschichte mehr wenn wir unsere Herkunft ignorieren!
> Rasse/Fraktionswechsel ich verstehs einfach nicht!^^ Ich bin mal zur anderen Fraktion und hab mir einfach ne Rasse/Klasse ausgesucht und hochgelevelt!
> Aber das ist ja kein Spiel! DAS IST ARBEIT! Und deshalb WILL WILL *aufdenBodenstampf* WILL WILL ich hin und her transferieren können wie ich lustig bin!
> 
> ...



Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem?einerseits sagt du es ist ein Diskusionsforum andererseits willst du nicht, dass ich deinen Argumenten entgegenwirke.
cO 
Entscheide dich mal mein Bester..




Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. Hm... lustiger Absatz! KRAHAEIS! Das ist ein MAHEINUNGSFORUM und kein AHARBEITSKREIS der darüber letztendlich beschließt! DEHESHALB darf JEHEDER seine Meinung äussern wie er will!
> 
> Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht alles fett zu drucken wo du dich, meiner Meinung, nach selbst mit Weihrauch beträufelst und warum ich der MAHEINUNG bin du wilst nicht diskutieren oder Meinungen lesen sondern schlicht erklären warum du und nur du Recht hast!^^



auja Kindergartenspielchen....mag sein dass das grad nicht ganz fair war aber versuchst es mir ja wieder zurückzugeben..siehe einen darüber


Was ist denn daran falsch?wenn ich anmerke, dass sich alles im Kreis dreht?
Genau die Argumente, die du gebracht hast wurden schonmal gebracht und wiederlegt also ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen du auch?
srry aber das grenzt an brainlagg wenn man etwas beantwortet und der nächste sowas schreibt wie "der hat aber verwandte bei der allianz." sorry aber wenn im post darüber alles ausführlich beschrieben wurde...


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> also dürfen Blutelfen freudig alle zusammen zur Ally zurück kommen. Denn es sind
> ja auch nicht alle Freiwillig mit zur Horde gegangen.
> So kann meine Elfe ja auch einfach zur Ally gehn weil sie sich eben noch als Hochelfe
> und der Allianz verbunden sieht ^^



Würden sie vielleicht auch!^^ (viele Hordler würden trauren, doch viele würde wahrscheinlich feiern!^^) Aber die BLUTELFEN haben bei der Allianz "Hausverbot" ist schön in der Geschichte nachzulesen!^^ http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter5.html#34



Ginkohan schrieb:


> Tut er nicht, er kennt nur die Blutelfen die ihm bereits vor der Flucht in der Scherbenwelt auf die Eier gegangen sind.



Wo hat er denn dort Blutelfen getroffen?


----------



## Scred (19. Februar 2009)

will meine hässlige ork hexe endliche als elfe haben dann wird auch wieder gelvlt


----------



## Bodog (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich finde das vollkommen dumm, immerhin haben die Spieler ihre Rasse gewählt und müssen jetzt damit Leben.
Doch Blizzard macht das um noch "mehr" Geld zu verdienen.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Orgoron (19. Februar 2009)

Also um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen bei einem Fraktionswechsel würden die PvP Pools noch mehr aus dem Ruder laufen wie schon jetzt durch den Serverwechsel es sei denn Blizz fällt was neues ein.


----------



## Mjuu (19. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde das vollkommen dumm, immerhin haben die Spieler ihre Rasse gewählt und müssen jetzt damit Leben.
> Doch Blizzard macht das um noch "mehr" Geld zu verdienen.
> ...



wie du siehst, klappt es ja


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (19. Februar 2009)

ich würd se gerne nutzen, dann würd ich meinen Mensch Mage zum Gnom und meinen Pala Mensch zum Zwerg machen, naja, vielleicht...


----------



## Natálya (20. Februar 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich finde das was Blizzard da macht höchst beunruhigend. Ich hoffe es wird nie Rassenänderungen geben. Ich hoffe auch das nie Leute Spielvorteile haben werden die den größeren Geldbeutel haben.



Ich denke es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man für Geld optische Eigenschaften des Charakters ändern kann, oder ob man seinen Char für Geld verbessern kann (bessere Rüstung, Waffen etc.). Ob dein Char männlich oder weiblich ist  oder ob's ein Mensch oder eine Nachtelfe ist bringt dir letztendlich keinen Vorteil. Ok, im Hinblick auf die Rassenfähigkeiten vllt. absolut minimal, aber das fällt meiner Meinung nach nicht ins Gewicht.

Wenn Blizzard es den Spielern also ermöglicht, für Geld Charaktere optisch zu verändern, dann juckt mich das... gar nicht. Wenn es also eine Rassenänderung geben würde, würde ich sie vllt. in Anspruch nehmen. Meine Menschen Frau langweilt mich inzwischen, meine Blutelfe sieht mir einfach zu Barbymäßig aus. Die Chars sind beide 2 Jahre alt oder älter. Da hat sich meine Meinung gegenüber den Rassen verändert. Und da ich wirklich keine Lust habe nur wegen der Rasse noch mal bei 1 anfangen zu müssen, fände ich eine Rassenänderung gar nicht so schlecht.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass, wenn es die mal geben wird, sie nicht gerade billig sein wird. D.h. meine Chars werden so bleiben wie sie sind, weil ich eigentlich keine Lust habe noch mehr Kohle in Blizzard reinzupumpen.^^

Aber letzt endlich gilt für die Rassenänderung das selbe wie für alles andere auch: wenn die Community laut danach schreit wird Blizzard das ermöglichen. Da sie ein Profit-orientiertes Unternehmen sind wären sie sogar ziemlich dumm, wenn sie das nicht ermöglichen würden. Fraktionswechsel und Klassenänderung wären mir persönlich zu krass, aber wie gesagt... wenn die Community danach schreit... vllt. mach Blizzard das auch noch irgendwann möglich, was ich nicht hoffe!


----------



## mister.G (20. Februar 2009)

Oh man...

Als ob es einen Unterschied macht, wie sein Char aussieht. 

1. Es hat keinerlei spielerischen Vorteile.
2. Seit doch froh, wenn es so einen Dienst geben wird. Ihr habt davon doch NUR Vorteile!
3. Dem RP schadet es auch in keinster weise. Wenn man das Aussehen seines Chars ändert, ist das doch auch nicht mehr, als ob man einfach nur auf seinen Twink umloggt. Man Spielt halt einfach ne andere Rolle.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich nicht. Ich würde es nicht ertragen wenn noch mehr dumme Kiddys sich ne Blutelfin Hure machen. Da gibts ja jetzt schon mehr von als es male UDs gibt. Diese dummen Schlampen versauen mir das ganze Horde Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Februar 2009)

jop find ich auch


----------



## Relaxer (20. Februar 2009)

ich denke nicht das das möglich sein wird da alle diese änderungen nicht spielbeeinflussend sind da rassen aber rassenfertigkeiten haben wuerde das spielbeeinflussend sein zwar nicht extrem aber ...


----------



## Yondaime (20. Februar 2009)

also ich fänds gut wenn ich meine alten horden chars in ally chars um wechseln könnte. Das würde mir ne menge zeit ersparen!


----------



## CharlySteven (20. Februar 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> also ich fänds gut wenn ich meine alten horden chars in ally chars um wechseln könnte. Das würde mir ne menge zeit ersparen!


die meisten denken sicherlich andersrum oO


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mineral schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht. Ich würde es nicht ertragen wenn noch mehr dumme Kiddys sich ne Blutelfin Hure machen. Da gibts ja jetzt schon mehr von als es male UDs gibt. Diese dummen Schlampen versauen mir das ganze Horde Feeling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, du magst Blutelfen nicht - das haben wir verstanden.

Aber das nächste Mal drück das doch bitte durch eine andere Formulierung für eben jene aus. Sowas kann man echt anders sagen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass wegen einer Rassenänderung sich jeder seine Blutelfe umwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Nivbeth schrieb:


> Okay, du magst Blutelfen nicht - das haben wir verstanden.
> 
> Aber das nächste Mal drück das doch bitte durch eine andere Formulierung für eben jene aus. Sowas kann man echt anders sagen..
> 
> ...



Dann bist du entweder blind oder naiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder ich habe Vervollgungswahn). Aufjedenfall gibt es in OG oder Dalaran fast nur noch Blutelfinnen. Ausser Krieger, SChamane und Druide halt.

Und wenn ihr das nicht glaubt dann kommt doch mal auf Zuluhed online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (20. Februar 2009)

Ich lese immer Rassenänderungen haben einen Einfluss auf den Spielablauf wegen den Rassenfertigkeiten....
Reines "ich kann nicht über die Tischkante gucken" Denken.
Ob ich nun ein Baumschmuser Warri hab oder einen Schlumpfwarri was macht das denn bitte aus?
Warris gibts bei beiden Rassen.. cO
Klar dass ein Baumschmuserdrui kein Schlumpfdrui werden kann aber das ist ja klassenabhängig.
Wer mir nun bitte AUSFÜHRLICH erklären kann was für Rassenfertigkeitenabhängige Änderungen so essenziell sind wenn man die Rasse wechselt der kriegt auf Gilneas von mir 1k Gold.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Wer mir nun bitte AUSFÜHRLICH erklären kann was für Rassenfertigkeitenabhängige Änderungen so essenziell sind wenn man die Rasse wechselt der kriegt auf Gilneas von mir 1k Gold.


Welchen Maßstab legst Du bei "ausführlich" an?
Kurz und knapp: Schattenhaftigkeit (oder wie auch immer das Racial der Nachtelfen heißt) für Priester. Raus aus dem Kampf, Repkosten sparen und direkt rezzen können.
Je nachdem wie ausführlich Du das haben möchtest, überlege ich mir dann das näher auszuführen, oder ob ich dafür soviel Zeit bräuchte, daß es rentabler wäre zu farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (20. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Welchen Maßstab legst Du bei "ausführlich" an?
> Kurz und knapp: Schattenhaftigkeit (oder wie auch immer das Racial der Nachtelfen heißt) für Priester. Raus aus dem Kampf, Repkosten sparen und direkt rezzen können.
> Je nachdem wie ausführlich Du das haben möchtest, überlege ich mir dann das näher auszuführen, oder ob ich dafür soviel Zeit bräuchte, daß es rentabler wäre zu farmen.
> 
> ...



naja Nachtelfen können von Haus aus ja auch Priester bauen.
Somit ist es doch egal ob ich nen Mensch-Priester zu nem Nachtelf-Priester mache.
Rassenänderung beinhaltet ja dass die Menschfähigkeiten genommen und die Nachtelffähigkeiten gegeben werden.
Ganz ehrlich ich erkenne nicht eine einschneidende Veränderung was wiederum das Gameplay beeinflusst, jedoch reden hier so viele davon.
lasst mich nciht dumm sterben bitteee!


----------



## Rygel (20. Februar 2009)

glaube die netten begriffe sind "völkeränderung" und volksfähigkeiten", oder? in bestimmten kombinationen machen die durchaus sinn. ein zwergischer jäger weist demnach, im gegensatz zu den anderen völkern, die Gewehrspezialisierung (passiv) auf: Zwerge erhalten +1% Kritische Trefferchance bei der Verwendung eines Gewehrs.

hier der link zu wow-wiki.net. von der seite aus kommt man auf die seite der unterschiedlichen völker und kann sich auch die dazugehörigen fähigkeiten ansehen.

----

nebenbei: ich würde meine rasse/mein volk nicht ändern. spiele meine nachtelfin (neudeutsch: N811in) immer noch sehr gern. ich möchte nix anderes sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## araos (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würds machen, aber nur weil Ich als dummer noob damals nen b11fen gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (20. Februar 2009)

Also mir ists wurscht ob die so was machen.
Ich hab meine Nachtelfenpriesterin von 1 auf 80 gebracht und werde sie weiter
spielen.
Wenn ich ne andere Rasse oder andere Klasse spielen will, erstell ich mir n neuen
Char und level den (wenns sein muss auch mit Hilfe von Gildenkollegen) hoch.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Februar 2009)

Jop ich werde es nutzen.Will endlich mit Freunden auf Hordeseite zocken.Aber erst muss die Funktion kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> naja Nachtelfen können von Haus aus ja auch Priester bauen.
> Somit ist es doch egal ob ich nen Mensch-Priester zu nem Nachtelf-Priester mache.
> Rassenänderung beinhaltet ja dass die Menschfähigkeiten genommen und die Nachtelffähigkeiten gegeben werden.


Und genau darum geht's ja.
Menschenpriester: Kommt nicht aus dem Kampf - stirbt mit der Gruppe.
Nachtelfenpriester: Kommt durch's Racial aus dem Kampf - spart Repkosten, kann die Gruppe direkt wieder rezzen.
Tadaaa... ausführlich genug?
Ich mach mir dann am Wochenende einen DK bei Dir auf dem Server... um die 1K einzustreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (20. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Welchen Maßstab legst Du bei "ausführlich" an?
> Kurz und knapp: Schattenhaftigkeit (oder wie auch immer das Racial der Nachtelfen heißt) für Priester. Raus aus dem Kampf, Repkosten sparen und direkt rezzen können.
> Je nachdem wie ausführlich Du das haben möchtest, überlege ich mir dann das näher auszuführen, oder ob ich dafür soviel Zeit bräuchte, daß es rentabler wäre zu farmen.
> 
> ...




mh naja ich finds ja krank wenn man für reppkosten in einem spiel  euros ausgibt nur weil man mit einer anderen rasse reppkosten sparen könnte..

ok eure meinung..


----------



## Ginkohan (20. Februar 2009)

Moment...

Die Leute hier bringen als Argument gegen die Rassenänderung dass die Leute dadurch vorteile in Hinblick auf die Rassenfähigkeiten im gegensatz zu anderen haben.
Wenn nun also ein Menschpriester sich zu einem Nachtelfpriester macht so hat er zwar die Verstohlenheit jedoch hat er gänzlich alle Fähigkeiten der Menschen verloren.
Das ist nun also so als hätte er einen Nachtelfpriester von 0 auf 80 gespielt jedoch gibt es daran keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Kuya (20. Februar 2009)

Ich fänd es eigentlich auch keine gute Idee.
(Allerdings wäre ich doch glücklicher, wenn ich meinen Wutelf-Warlock, zu einen Undead-Warlock ändern könnte).
Da ich mittlerweile finde [Blutelf](lässiger/arroganter "Style") < (evil/Grotesk)[Untoter].  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja.. dafür ist mein Icemage ein Untoter (Möchtegern-Lich^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Moment...
> 
> Die Leute hier bringen als Argument gegen die Rassenänderung dass die Leute dadurch vorteile in Hinblick auf die Rassenfähigkeiten im gegensatz zu anderen haben.
> Wenn nun also ein Menschpriester sich zu einem Nachtelfpriester macht so hat er zwar die Verstohlenheit jedoch hat er gänzlich alle Fähigkeiten der Menschen verloren.
> Das ist nun also so als hätte er einen Nachtelfpriester von 0 auf 80 gespielt jedoch gibt es daran keinen Vorteil.



Als Mensch leveln -> dadurch schneller Ruf <- und dann auf N811 umswitchen wenn 80 erreicht und Ruf voll!

So meint er das.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Nö, find ich nicht gut!!


----------



## Varitu (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

von nem (kostenpflichtigen) Mod zur Rassenändeurng halte ich rein gar nichts. Danach kommt dann die Klassenänderung (Mein Pala gefällt mir nciht mehr, ich wandel mal eben um auf Schurke).

Was ich persönlich gerne hätte, wär die Möglichkeit die Gesichtszüge ändern zu können. Nicht das ganze gesicht, sondern nur den Gesichtsausdruck.

Mein Main schaut ziemlich verärgert drein, fürs normale PVE könnte er ruhig etwas freundlicher sein.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Cool :> Meine Hass Aussagen gegenüber Blutelfinnen wurden entfernt. Damit hat Buffed wohl seinen Standpunkt klar gemacht. Keine Blutelfinnen beleidigen. :>

Und ich wähle nur Rassen aus die zu den Klassen passen. Orc? Hexer! UD? Fussabtreter! Also ich würde so einen Service nicht nutzen :> Da ich weise Entscheidungen treffe.


----------



## Ginkohan (20. Februar 2009)

Nunja das ist ein gewisses Zeitersparnis aber das wäre dann auch der einzige Vorteil den das alles hätte, man kommt 1 Tag schneller an die Verzauberung als andere.
Jedoch bieten die anderen Wechsel nicht wirklich Vorteile.
(Ich glaub kaum dass dalmus darauf gekommen ist da die Begründung sich bisher ausschließlich um Nachtelfen und die Tarnung ging.)
Wenn ich nun z.B. meinen Schlumpfpriester in einen Nachtelfpriester umwandel gibt es nicht wirklich gameplayvorteile.
ich tausche nur meinen zusätzlichen heilzauber der kein Mana kostet gegen die schattenhaftigkeit die mich nicht zu 100% aus einem Kampf bringt.
(nähert sich der Mob dem Spieler wird er auf kurze Distanz enttarnt.)


----------



## Danro (20. Februar 2009)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> Also ich sehs so...
> Klassen-, Rassen-, geschlechtsänderungen sind crap
> ist ziemlich bescheuert gemacht das sie sowas einführen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Nunja das ist ein gewisses Zeitersparnis aber das wäre dann auch der einzige Vorteil den das alles hätte, man kommt 1 Tag schneller an die Verzauberung als andere.
> Jedoch bieten die anderen Wechsel nicht wirklich Vorteile.



Erst schneller Ruf voll und dann Schattenhaftgkeit im Pvp?

keine Vorteile? *gg*

Hoffe Dalmus vergisst nicht deinen Realm zu besuchen!^^


----------



## Ginkohan (20. Februar 2009)

kann er gerne tun jedoch bin ich hier in der Firma nicht alleine mit der Meinung, dass damit kein wirklich einschneidender Gameplayvorteil entstanden ist.
Den Ruf erhälst du eben einen Tag später.
Schattenhaftigkeit ist eine normale Rassenfertigkeit die jeder Nachtelf besitzt und die nichtmal wirklich effektiv gegen bestimmte Klassen wirkt, da gibt es 100 mal bessere Klassenskills.
Ein wiklicher Gameplayvorteil würde entstehen wenn der Menschpriester seine Rassenfertigkeiten behält und die der Nachtelfen hinzubekommt oder z.B. der Schlumpf seinen juwe hochskillt (mit den + Punkten) und dann auf Mensch wechselt und die + Punkte behält.

Menschen -> schneller Ruf -> weniger Geld weil weniger Dailies
Schlumpf -> stirbt aufgrund von Gabe der Naruu weniger beim Questen = weniger Rep

Der vermeintliche Vorteil des schnellen Rufs birgt natürlich auch Nachteile.
Wenn man das mal kurz gegenüber stellt so wäre bei etwas anderer Betrachtung der Schlumpf durch seine Rassenfertigkeit OP und müsste genervt werden da er einen Vorteil gegenüber der anderen Rasse hat (mehr Geld) und gabe der Naruu hat meinen Schlümpfen schon offt den popo gerettet.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> kann er gerne tun jedoch bin ich hier in der Firma nicht alleine mit der Meinung, dass damit kein wirklich einschneidender Gameplayvorteil entstanden ist.
> Den Ruf erhälst du eben einen Tag später.
> Schattenhaftigkeit ist eine normale Rassenfertigkeit die jeder Nachtelf besitzt und die *nichtmal wirklich effektiv gegen bestimmte Klassen wirkt, da gibt es 100 mal bessere Klassenskills.*
> Ein wiklicher Gameplayvorteil würde entstehen wenn der Menschpriester seine Rassenfertigkeiten behält und die der Nachtelfen hinzubekommt oder z.B. der Schlumpf seinen juwe hochskillt (mit den + Punkten) und dann auf Mensch wechselt und die + Punkte behält.
> ...



Du vergleichst jetzt Rassenfertigkeiten mit Klassenfertigkeiten? oO 

Und wer nen Char schnell hochzieht interessieren die Quests unter 80 eh nicht!

Wenn er dann oben wechselt hat er schneller Ruf gefarmt um dann auf die Rassenfähigkeit seiner tatsächlichen Wahl erst später zurück zu greifen. Und das für Geld! 

Wenn sowas kommt geht es nicht lange bis wer sagt: Wenn man doch auch Rassen wechseln kann, warum kann man sich sonst keine Vorteile im Spiel für Geld kaufen.

Da gibts Grenzen, sind sie erstmal gebrochen werden sie schnell komplett eingerissen.

Und du hast mir die Frage mit den Hordenblutelfen in der Scherbe noch nicht beantwortet. Davon abgesehen hab ich im Spiel noch keinen Menschen bei der Horde gesehen und keinen Ork bei der Allianz!

Aber egal! 

<- Wochenende!


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

Die Idee fände ich nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Man entscheidet sich nicht umsonst zu Beginn des Spiels für eine Rasse und damit für eine Fraktion. Wenn man dann irgendwann merkt, dass es die falsche Entscheidung war, muss man entweder das beste daraus machen, oder man zockt einen Twink auf der anderen Seite hoch. Das ist immer die Gefahr und darüber sollte man sich im klaren sein. Seine Haarfarbe ändern zu können finde ich okay und realistisch, immerhin geht das auch im RL ziemlich schnell und unkompliziert, aber bereits als die "Geschlechtsumwandlung" eingeführt wurde, war ich persönlich eher kritisch eingestellt. Und wenn man dann auch noch Völker und Klassen ändern kann, weiß ich jetzt schon, dass die Server vor lauter DKs platzen werden.


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Blizzard ist - und ich behaupte das jetzt in einer etwas überspitzten Form - ein geldgeiles Unternehmen. Klar, wenn man so ein Zugpferd hat wie WoW, kann man auch gerne für jede Kleinigkeit etwas verlangen. Und das ganze Konzept geht auf, obwohl man eh schon viel zu viel für das Abo zahlt. 

Trotzdem kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es Vorteile zu kaufen gibt. Denn das würde sogar den Branchenkönig vom Thron stürzen, die Entrüstung darüber wäre einfach zu groß.


----------



## Stoffl (20. Februar 2009)

Rassenänderung wäre stark schwul! Hoffentlich wird es nie dazu kommen.


----------



## Zhiala (20. Februar 2009)

Das man seine Frisur Ändern kann ist OK, wenn auch für Tauren echt witzlos weil es kaum Möglichkeiten gibt
Geschlechtsänderungen find ich blöd und Namensänderungen genauso, man sollte lieber 5 Minuten überlegen als einfach irgendwelchen Mist auszusuchen
ich bin gegen eine Rassenänderung und möchte auch meine Fraktion nicht wechseln (obwohl...mit ner richtig schönen Questreihe die eher Gold kostet als bringt machen das bestimmt nicht sooo viele^^)

Sollte man sich irgendwann irgendwelche Vorteile für echte Euros kaufen können werde ich endgültig zu HdRo wechseln und meinen Chars ein nettes Grab im Garten anlegen :/


----------



## Sternilein (20. Februar 2009)

So.. da dieses Thema mich aktuell auch betrifft geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich würde die Änderung der Volkszugehörigkeit begrüßen, da ich mir daaaaamals eine Zwergpriesterin erstellt habe. Wie jeder weiß, waren Zwerge die einzigen Priester die den Fearschutz hatten. Nur allein deswegen hatte ich die erst angefangen. Schön und gut.. dann kam Patch der alles veränderte: Fearschutz für alle. Und dazu noch ein 3 Min CD. GZ !!! Ja.. ich mach Mimimi, weil ich jetzt auf der hässllichen Priesterin hocke und mir dauernd den Spruch "Bääääh.. wieso haste denn eine Zwergen Priesterin gemacht?" anhören darf. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oft ich denen dann die Geschichte mit dem Fearschutz erzählen musste. Ich sollte mir ein Makro machen. Deswegen: *Einmalige* Änderung der Volkszugehörigkeit, aber bitte nicht Fraktionsänderung, instant Level 80 etc pp. Wenn hier wer was zu meckern hat, dann schreibt es per IGM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Rassenänderung in WoW?
> [...] Wenn die Nachfrage allerdings groß genug ist (dementsprechend auch die möglichen Einnahmen) ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Blizzard mit dem Angebot daher kommt.
> [...]



Wann checkt ihr eigentlich mal? Die Gebühren sind Schutzgebühren, das nicht jeder Hirni das einfach macht und sich keine Gedanken über folgen usw macht.

BLIZZARD MÖCHTE DAMIT KEINE KOHLE SCHEFFELN! (Checkt aber irg wie keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## EricDraven1979 (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich muß sagen ich finde das bei WOW mit dem Bezahlverfahren noch ok. 
Es gibt andere MMOGS wo man direkt für spezielle Items bezahlen muß die dann die direkt ins Spielgeschehen einfluss nehmen können. Da kommt viel mehr ins Spiel wieviel Geld man in der Tasche hat.
Da finde ich sowas wie bei WoW noch ok...da die Sachen die man bezahlen muß nicht Spielrelevant sind.

Gut das mit der Fraktionsänderung finde ich auch nicht so schlecht. 
Vor allem die Schiene das man Verräter ists und irgendwelche Sachen klaut oder Morde begeht find ich eine echt tolle Idee. (Sollte sich Blizz echt mal überlegen)


----------



## Flying Dutchman (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin Undead, und ich finde diese Rasse ist genau das Richtige für mich, wenn ich twinke dann auch immer Undead, würde diese Funktion also nicht nutzen.

Ich denke aber, dass die Funktion so verkehrt nicht ist, da es mit sicherheit Leute gibt, die Ihren Char schon recht hoch gespielt haben, sich aber mittlerweile über Ihre Rassenauswahl ärgern.

Also meine Auswahl bei obiger Abstimmung:

- Würdest Du die Funktion nutzen: NEIN

- Findest du die Funktion sinnvoll: dickes JA

Warum nicht, man kann ja auch Namen ändern.

MfG


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> BLIZZARD MÖCHTE DAMIT KEINE KOHLE SCHEFFELN! (Checkt aber irg wie keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DOCH MÖCHTE  BLIZZARD!


----------



## Royn (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich fände Volkswechsel schon in Ordnung, nicht unbedingt die Fraktion, aber ob einer nun seinen weiblichen Menschen Char zu einem männlichen Menschen Char macht, oder dann gleich zu einem männlichen Draenei oder sowas, finde ich nicht so schlimm. Gerade unter solchen Aspekten wie weiter oben beschrieben, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit entscheidende Volksfähigkeiten verändert haben und man da vielleicht wechseln mag, aber nicht bei Level 1 beginnen will. 

Ein anderer Aspekt sollte meiner Meinung nach eindeutig implementiert werden.: Man zahlt 9 Euro für Namendswechsel, 15 Euro für Rundumanpassung inkl. Namenswechsel und dann 20 Euro für nen Serverwechsel, aber ohne Namenswechsel und ohne Anpassung, warum ist das nicht inklusive? (Ok, bevor Flames kommen, ich weiß, man kann auf dem Server wo man hin transen will vorher einen Char mit dem Namen erstellen und damit automatisch den Namen ändern, aber warum ist das nicht selbstverständlich inklusive???)

Grüße


----------



## Biebre (20. Februar 2009)

Habe dafür gestimmt und würde auch dafür zahlen.

Grund: Ich spiele schon 3 1/2 Jahre einen Krieger und ich kann ihn einfach nicht mehr sehen. Bei sowas zieht dann auch nicht "da muss man sich dann mal vorher drüber Gedanken machen"... nach 3 Jahren kann ich die Animationen und Mensch als Rasse einfach nicht mehr sehen, so ist es nunmal.
Neuhochziehen mit der selben Klasse, die ich ja nun doch ganz gut beherrsche? ca 1-max 2 Monate als Causal nur für ein neues Aussehen? Ganzes Euqip von vorne farmen abgesehen von z.b. erkunden und alles was man an achievements, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich wichtig sind, erlangt hat? Was ist mit den einmaligen Sachen die ich wirklich nur auf dem einen Char habe z.b. Taurenhuf / Orczahn von damals im Alteractal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es würde denke ich auch nicht sonderlich die Balance bzw das Spiel an sich beeinflussen.
Mein Gott, dann habe ich halt 10 % Rufzuwachs bei einer anderen Fraktion, da ich auf 80 bin sowieso sogut wie sinnlos, und mal im ernst, wer wechselt denn beim leveln wo es wahrscheinlich noch den größten einfluss hätte (+10% ruf etc.)
Volksfähigkeiten waren und sind nicht von sooo großer Bedeutung, dass die Spielbalance aufeinmal so ins Ungleichgewicht geraten würde weil alle undead spielen, weil sie antifear haben.... da würden die Kosten doch deutliche Eingrenzungen bringen, die somit auch zu einer Balance führen würden.

Horde zu Ally bzw andersrum absolut NEIN - Wäre zwar selbst gerne Hordler, aber wozu gibt es DK's? Und wem das nicht passt, der hat sich nunmal im Vornherein nicht genug informiert bzw ausprobiert mal eben hordler spielen schadet auch nicht. 

Item-Shop? Not!

Gruß Biebre.


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Man hat einen Charakter. Mit dem identifiziert man sich usw... das macht doch WoW aus.
Mach dir doch nen neuen Char. Vielleicht auf nem anderem Server, von der anderen Fraktion.
Da lernst du neue Leute kennen usw. Aber die Idee mit Rassenwechsel passt einfach nicht in
so eine Welt. Da würde die ganze Stimmung usw down gehen.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Das ist eine Funktion die auf jeden Fall nutzen würde... aber nur wenn damit auch Fraktionswechsel erlaubt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (24. Februar 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Immermehr Spieler fordern ...  Ich hoffe Blizzard wird nicht klein nachgeben.




wenn es die mehrheit will...mir ist es wurst, ich würde es nicht nutzen, egal zu welchem preis


----------

